
Ask HN: Which site is the best source for world news? - jaequery
Is there something like HN but for world events?
======
nwrk
Not really HN style, but you can try Cnn [1], Bbc[2] or Guardian
International[3], alternatively Dilber [4]

[1] [http://edition.cnn.com/](http://edition.cnn.com/) [2]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/](https://www.bbc.co.uk/) [3]
[https://www.theguardian.com/international](https://www.theguardian.com/international)
[4] [http://blog.dilbert.com/](http://blog.dilbert.com/)

------
happy-go-lucky
[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/)

------
lainon
[http://spidr.today/](http://spidr.today/) Is a great News aggregator

